# West Point camping?



## Pandora6223 (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone know of a good spot to camp at west point? Somewhere close to the water and secluded. I  will be taking my dogs as well so I need a pet friendly place.
Thanks


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

Holiday campground. Its a corp of engineer park.
Site 3 & 4 are pretty secluded and are right on the water.
10-14 are good too.


----------



## jwh2 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Camp*

Any corp campground is great at westpoint. All dogs must be on leash or tied out. I like schaefer heard sights 2-like 14.


----------



## LYNN (Apr 1, 2010)

*amity campground*

on the West (Alabama side) is my favorite. You can gatch fish close by in the Creek and get to the dam quickly. It was clean not overly busy and had everything I needed last time out,


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2010)

R. Shaefer Heard Campground is a fine place! Several sites are secluded.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 1, 2010)

If you're from Columbus, R Shaefer Heard COE park is probably the closest. They  have some great water sites. Call because they fill-up fast. I'm currently on the Alabama side at Amity, one of my favorite parks. There are several places there that you can get away from the crowds. Just don't go out on the large point on the weekend. It can get over-run with kids. Any of the corps parks on the lake would be fine. There is one private park, Southern Pines, on the lake, but, the only lake sites they have are tent sites. I drove by there today and it doesn't look like they are open. I hope I'm wrong because it was a good option for when all the corps parks are full.


----------



## critterstuffer (May 10, 2010)

Without a doubt, Holiday campground, spot number 48. Go there once and you'll be convinced.


----------



## crackerdave (May 10, 2010)

Agree on _all of those!_

Schaefer Heard's my personal favorite,though.

DO NOT go to Ringer Campground ! It's free [first come first serve] but there's a lot of thievin' there,and other things you wouldn't want your wife and kids around. I go there once in a while by myself and run trotlines in Fish Creek,but I don't leave anything worth stealing in my camp while I'm on the water.


----------



## EEFowl (May 19, 2010)

Shafer Heard, Holiday or Whitetail would be the easist for someone from Columbus.  After school is out these fill up fast and are reserved long (months) in advance.  I agree with Ringer, not so much family friendly and no telling what you might see there, probably something you did not want to see.

EF


----------



## Mirvin 264 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: West Point*

Whitetail Ridge campground is our favorite- Site no. 56 is a double spot out on a beautiful point with a great view, shade, and privacy- The cost is double the price of a single spot, but it is well worth it- If you have friends that would also like to camp with you, it is a wonderful place for two families- There is a ramp and dock just up the road from it also (behind site no. 58)- Good luck on finding what you're looking for!


----------

